# CAAD 10 decals?



## Scott2 (Nov 1, 2009)

Just picked up a new CAAD 10 5 105 at an off season sale for $1299. Sweet bike. I noticed some shop decals (top tube, fork) at the LBS (Freshbikes in Virginia) but assumed I could peel them off at home. 















Aaaarrggghhh - not so! They were apparently a special order, placed on the frame and covered by a matt finish clear coat! It's not as if Cannondale hasn't already overdone the lettering! More is not better and I don't like advertising for the LBS.

Love the bike, really like the paint scheme and matt finish, but do I hate the decals enough to: return the bike? get creative and cover the decals with something else? My little rocket pocket bag for the top tube sort of covers up parts of the top tube logo.... Maybe I just quit looking at the logos and ride?

Thoughts? :mad2:


----------



## crbeals (Oct 3, 2012)

Match meet kerosene.


That really looks awful. You should take it out for a ride so you don't look at it any more.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Well, you did buy the Fresh Bikes edition...what did you expect?


----------



## Rburr (Feb 25, 2011)

Maybe a chainstay protector could cover it.


----------



## Ajost (May 27, 2012)

I would take that back. I don't like it at all!

v/r

Ajost
2012 Cannondale Supersix 105


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

They look fine. And riding local bike shop is very pro. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Scott2 (Nov 1, 2009)

*decals*



Scott in MD said:


> They look fine. And riding local bike shop is very pro. Enjoy the ride.


It was clearly my miss. I just thought the decals were stuck on afterward as it wasn't mentioned that it was a lbs version, with clear coat, etc. but the decals _were_ on the bike in their ad flyer. I just didn't check at the shop and realized I couldn't peel them off until I got home. Love the bike, just not a fan of more decals.


----------

